# FREE on ALL formats! " The Last Dragon Slayer " - [Book 1 of the Deathsworn Arc]



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

*VIDEO REVIEW:- 



*


Imperial Wizard Saul Karza has a problem.

He has to kill an invulnerable dragon and he's left his army at home.

There's only one thing that will turn his fatal failure into survivable success - The Last Dragon Slayer.

_Saul Karza, wizard of the Empire, has been given a quest by the Empress herself: To find and slay a mythical 'noble dragon'; said to be near invulnerable. Instead of leading a large band of soldiers, archers and spell-casters, he sets out with two immigrant dock-workers and a homeless dwarf. What Saul needs is the legendary 'Last Dragon Slayer' on his side, because on this deadly quest it's not only Saul's favour with the Empress that's at stake - but also his life._

*The Deathsworn Arc Series of Epic Fantasy Novels:- *
_Deathsworn Arc : The Last Dragon Slayer 
Deathsworn Arc 2 : The Verkreath Horror
Deathsworn Arc 3 : The Blood Queen
Deathsworn Arc 4: Rise of the Archmage
_

The Deathsworn Arc is a dark, epic fantasy series with a subtle core theme of atheism and pragmatism. The series explores coping with loss of faith and what the reality of living under the rule of a tyrannical god-like being might be like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Betsy, I'm still trying to navigate my way around here. what I'm particularly interested in is in sharing ideas on marketing and raising awareness of my books. I get fairly positive feedback, but I can't seem to garner impressive sales despite this.

Is there a particular area of the forum where this sort of thing is discussed?

Thanks!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

The final stages of editing and proofing book 3 have begun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

martyns said:


> Thanks Betsy, I'm still trying to navigate my way around here. what I'm particularly interested in is in sharing ideas on marketing and raising awareness of my books. I get fairly positive feedback, but I can't seem to garner impressive sales despite this.
> 
> Is there a particular area of the forum where this sort of thing is discussed?
> 
> Thanks!


Martyn,

sorry I didn't see your question earlier--Ann actually welcomed your post! If you haven't discovered it yet, you'll want to check out the Writers' Café where authors share information on the craft and business of being an author.

Betsy


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats a mighty nice cover, the girl looks like an elf, am I right?


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

You are indeed! She's Vashni, a very strong female protagonist. I love Vashni, she's one of my favourite characters.


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

This title is now one step closer to wide distribution!

Publishers wouldn't touch it - so I've gone to Ingram Spark and set it up myself. Hard, work and it might amount to nothing, but who knows?

My new print cover the spark version, with my own ISBN rather than the Cspace one!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 1 and 2 should start being distributed through Ingram Spark soon!

Book 3 is now really, close to coming out on Kindle!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Book 3 is now out on Kindle!

Book Bazaar entry will appear soon!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Now book is reduced on Kindle!

Only $1.29 on Amazon.com!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA/

£0.77 on Amazon.co.uk!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA/


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Still reduced on Amazon! 

It's now on pre-order for Kobo too!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Okay!

It might not be 'quite' free yet. It IS free on Smashwords and Kobo!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/470851

http://store.kobobooks.com/en-gb/books/Deathsworn-Arc-The-Last-Dragon/fn-GoM5-YEq_IyN-ClXRAQ

If you'd like to pick it up free on Amazon, get them to price match!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Just go to the product page and use the 'Tell us about a lower price' link!

Reviews are appreciated!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

It's now FREE on Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk!

44 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Recently top #600 in the Free Store and top #10 for Dark Fantasy AND Sword and Sorcery!










Pick it up today!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

45 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

I got Free Status back in the UK!

Pick it up here:-

(US) http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

(CA) http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

46 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

46 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

46 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

48 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

49 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

New - Mike Rose-Steel edited version of book 1 has just been uploaded! Look out for version 6.5 of 'Deathsworn Arc: The Last Dragon Slayer'


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

55 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating! (US)
16 Reviews! 4.4 Star Rating! (UK)










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

51 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!










Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

55 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

Pick up your FREE copy today!

Pick it up here:-

(US) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(CA) [URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]

(UK) [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA[/url]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 61 Reviews! 4.3 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 65 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!










http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
[/quote]


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 63 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 64 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 65 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 73 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 75 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 75 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## Craig Martelle (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Martyn. I just picked it up and look forward to reading it. Thanks for offering it under your promo. Great reviews on it, too. Well done!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Craig Martelle said:


> Thanks Martyn. I just picked it up and look forward to reading it. Thanks for offering it under your promo. Great reviews on it, too. Well done!


Thanks so much for downloading Craig! I really hope you enjoy it!

Martyn


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 78 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 82 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 83 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 90 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 93 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!

http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE! 95 Reviews! 4.2 Star Rating!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

96 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

96 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

96 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

100 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

100 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

101 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

101 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

31 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

103 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

34 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

109 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

34 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

109 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

34 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

111 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

34 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

111 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

34 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.3 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

113 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.0 Star Rating!

36 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.4 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

120 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.0 Star Rating!

37 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.4 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

123 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.0 Star Rating!

39 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.4 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Pick up book 1 of the series - for FREE!

131 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.1 Star Rating!

40 Reviews on Amazon.co.uk! 4.4 Star Rating!

USA - http://www.amazon.com/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

Canada - http://www.amazon.ca/Last-Dragon-Slayer-Deathsworn-Book-ebook/dp/B009ECABOA

_Special characters in thread topics are not allowed, sorry. I've removed them.. --Betsy_


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

148 reviews on Amazon.com now!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

150 reviews on Amazon.com now!


----------

